# سؤال"اين تباع اسلحه "البنط "المستخدمه للحفر cnc "



## inside (3 أبريل 2008)

سؤال"اين تباع اسلحه "البنط "المستخدمه للحفر cnc " فى مصر بالتحديد 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو عبده (4 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالك أخى أن سايد 
عليك بشارع الجمهورية بمدينة القاهرة 
ومع تحياتى وبالتوفيق


----------



## inside (7 أبريل 2008)

أبو عبده قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف حالك أخى أن سايد
> عليك بشارع الجمهورية بمدينة القاهرة
> ومع تحياتى وبالتوفيق


الحمد لله بخير 
انتا الى اخبارك ايه يا ابو عبده 

كنت عاوز اتصل بيك 
والف شكر على المعلومه


----------



## أبو عبده (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم أخى العزيز 
أسف على أنقطاعى عن الأتصال بك 
لأن الموبايل أتسرق وطبعا أنا مش كاتب الرقم 
أرجو منك الأتصال


----------



## nasrjakl (26 مايو 2008)

اهلا اخى يوجد لدينا كل ما تحتاجه فقط عنوانك ويصل اليك كتالوج مع احد ممثلينا حتى مكانك اى ان كان
0101254296
م نصر زايد


----------



## inside (28 مايو 2008)

nasrjakl قال:


> اهلا اخى يوجد لدينا كل ما تحتاجه فقط عنوانك ويصل اليك كتالوج مع احد ممثلينا حتى مكانك اى ان كان
> 0101254296
> م نصر زايد


مشكور يا م/ نصر 
واسف على التاخير فى الرد لعدم دخولى على المنتدى منذ فتره 
وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بالتواصل معك فى اقرب وقت


----------



## inside (28 مايو 2008)

أبو عبده قال:


> السلام عليكم أخى العزيز
> أسف على أنقطاعى عن الأتصال بك
> لأن الموبايل أتسرق وطبعا أنا مش كاتب الرقم
> أرجو منك الأتصال


ولا يهمك يا ابو عبد
ومشكور على التعاون


----------



## ايمن هلال (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم 
كيف حالك أخى*
* م ايمن هلال*
* عليك بشارع الجمهورية بمدينة القاهرة *
*او السيتية*
*او شركات العدة مثل *
*dormar coor loy sandfeek
ومع تحياتى وبالتوفيق*​


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فى شركه فى مصرى اسمها ProMill عندها توكيل شركة عدد قطع اسمها Nine فيها اقلام حفر عباره عن شنك وفص بيركب عليه انا شفتهم فى المعرض 
وده موقع الشركه www.promill.com.eg


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع 0106045193-www.sakkary.com


----------



## محمد صابر جود واى (8 مارس 2010)

*رد على سؤال اين تباع اسلحة البنط (الاندميل) لماكينات التحكم الرقمى cnc*

اخى الكريم اود لفت نظر سيادتكم ان البنط والاندميل تتوصف حسب نوع التشغيل والخامة المستخدمة فيوجد فى مصرشركات كثيرة تبيع اندميل وبنط غير موصفة وانا املك شركة لبيع الاندميل والبنط والهلادر المستخدمة فى التشغيل فمن يرغب او يسمح لى ان اساعدة وهذا شرف كبير لى ان يتصل بى حيث اننا شركة رائدة فى مجال تصنيع وبيع وصيانة ماكينات cnc ,u وعدد القطع الخاصة بها ولمن يرغب فى اى معلومة فى هذا المجال لن اتأخر عنة بأذن الله تعالى ويوجد لدى معلومات خاصة بالتشغيل والتدريب على ماكينات الحفر بالشرارة والقطع بالسلك وشكرا لكم جميعا على اتاحة الفرصة لى لعرض النشاط الخاص بى :3:


----------



## محمد صابر جود واى (9 مارس 2010)

*انا ابيع جميع عدد القطع فلا تذهب الى شارع الجمهورية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاتة اخى الكريم انا اخوك محمد من شركة جود واى يوجد لدى اى نوع من انواع عدد الق5طع وموصفة حسب نوع الخامة ودرجة التشغيل فأنصحك اخى الكريم ان تشترى من اى شركة يوجد لديها مهندسين متخصصين فى مجال الصناعة والتشغيل فقط اتصل بى ولن اتأخر عنك 0122552705 او قم بزيارة موقعنا على 
www.goodwayegypt.com وشكرا على السماح لى بمشاركتك اخوك محمد صابر


----------



## ahmedashour (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*للحصول علي ماكينات و عدد مكن cnc*

يوجد شركة اسمها سيماف وهي في عمارة النهضة 37 شارع عماد الدين الدور السابع شقة 71
بعد مسجد الفتح علي شارع رمسيس ت: 0102145881
يمكنك الحصول علي البنط التي تحتاجها


----------

